# KH and PH?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Was told by one guy today (looks like very knowledgeable) that low KH harms (zoas)

Mu current readings are:

PH 8

KH 240 PPM

What does it mean? Found on the web that 240 is the minimum, what is the easiest way to increase it, without buying expensive stuff?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Apparently there are some CRS breeders that use baking soda to increase their KH


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You should be dosing carbonates in your tank already Greg.

Low kH shouldn't have a huge effect on zoos, but will really hurt your stony corals and offset your pH if it is very low.

With that said, a reading of 240ppm is around 13+ dkH, which is extremely high. Most people try to keep it around 8-10.

An extremely high kH is just as bad =)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Chris, but I do not get it. *If it is "extremely high", why should I dose carbonates.
*
I tried to search a web and can not get understandable answer, how to reduce KH, beside using fresh RODI water.

I am using Reef Complete on weekly basis. Could it be the reason for high KH?
Thanks

_"Product Description

Reef Complete® is a concentrated (160,000 mg/L) optimized blend of ionic calcium designed to restore and maintain calcium to levels found in natural seawater without affecting pH. Calcium and carbonates are essential to all coral growth. If either becomes deficient, coral growth will cease, followed by a rapid decline in coral health. To prevent this you must provide calcium (Reef Complete®) and carbonates (Reef Builder™ or Reef Carbonate™).
Reef Complete® also includes magnesium and strontium in amounts proportionate to typical utilization ratios (100:5:0.1, Ca:Mg:Sr). This allows one to maintain these two important elements while maintaining calcium. "_

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You should be dosing KH if you have stony corals, but you should be dosing it as needed in conjunction with testing. If your KH is low, you dose, if it is ok, you don't.

Reef Complete adds carbonates and calcium (and I think Mg too if I am not mistaken), but if you haven't been testing and just throwing it in, that is likely why things are out of whack.

If you have a salt that is not high in KH, you can do a large water change and that should help bring them down. You can also add calcium on its own and it should bind with free carbonates, but I would suggest a water change is a better way.

I think there is also a product you can use...but for the life of me I can't remember what it is called. I'll check tomorrow.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry guys. the test kit was a crap. The real value is 107 ppm, which is low

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

That means you are just under 6dkh, just add a buffer only - you can use liquid or powder, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Drip Kalk... Its been working for me for 4 months now... 

If im wrong Chris Sorry...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Drip Kalk... Its been working for me for 4 months now...
> 
> If im wrong Chris Sorry...


It good idea but huge headache. I afraid I will not have paition for this stuff.
Will try to use Seachem Carbonate. I like their products

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I mix 2 tbs per gallon of RO/DI, The drip it into my ATO.
I fill the 5 gallon bucket ever 4 days.

Cal 440
Alk 10.

EVERY test.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Chromey said:


> Drip Kalk... Its been working for me for 4 months now...
> 
> If im wrong Chris Sorry...


It isn't wrong if it works and keeps your parameters stable. That is essentially what a dosing pump does.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> I mix 2 tbs per gallon of RO/DI, The drip it into my ATO.
> I fill the 5 gallon bucket ever 4 days.
> 
> Cal 440
> ...


What is TBS and what are you using? What are the total volume of the water in the system?
thanks,

Greg

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

200+ total gallons.

TBS, Table spoons

EVS Kalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> 200+ total gallons.
> 
> TBS, Table spoons
> 
> EVS Kalk


got it. Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

